# Salt Iodized verses Non-Iodized



## Callisto in NC (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, I ask this because it came up in another forum I visit with people that aren't as cooking minded as those here.  Someone said that Iodized salt has a completely different taste than non-Iodized.  This is something I've never heard, nor have I ever noticed.  Salt is salt when it comes to the table variety as far as I'm concerned.  

Has anyone ever even heard someone say this?  Do you think it's true?  I'm curious to see if this was a one time thing or if others think it too.  I found it odd, but it could just be something I've never encountered. 

And, yes, I know cooking with sea and kosher is better.  This is strictly taste of table salt.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

It absolutely has a different taste. Iodized salt has a metallic taste that I really do not care for.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never noticed a difference, and I love salt. I sometimes use iodized salt in shakers and for some cooking and coarse sea salt at other times.


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

Would you believe that the Eastern Mediterranean Health Journal did a scientific survey to determine if there is a difference in taste, color, consistency, etc of pickled foods using iodized or non-iodized salt?!?! 

According to their findings:

_No statistically significant difference was found in the taste, colour or texture between pickles prepared using non-iodized salt and pickles prepared using iodized salt._

I’ve never compared the two, but will try to remember to do so tonight or this weekend. Interesting.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 25, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I've never noticed a difference, and I love salt. I sometimes use iodized salt in shakers and for some cooking and coarse sea salt at other times.



Same here.  Never noticed any difference in taste.  Iodine is a necessary nutrient that you have to get somewhere... might as well be something I use in the normal course of the day.  I use mostly coarse (kosher) salt in cooking, some sea salt.  My wife and I use Morton Lite salt for table salt, mostly for the reduced sodium.  We started doing that as part of a diet plan, and just stayed with it.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

keltin said:


> Would you believe that the Eastern Mediterranean Health Journal did a scientific survey to determine if there is a difference in taste, color, consistency, etc of pickled foods using iodized or non-iodized salt?!?!
> 
> According to their findings:
> 
> ...


the study is faulty in that they only tested pickles. the metallic taste will not be present in everything. In a pickle, where you have very heavy tastes it most likely will not matter at all, but in something with a more delicate taste it might be more prevalent. 

try tasting the salt alone and see if you notice the metallic taste.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually many food scientists claim athat the taste difference between iodized salt, kosher salt and sea salt is imperceptable.  There has been tons of research on this.  Jeffrey Steingarten wrote about it in one of his books.

But I have to say that I believe that I can taste the "metallic" or "chemical" taste in iodized table salt.  Either from the iodine or the anti-caking agents.  I can taste the minerals in sea salt, too, or so I think.

Also, note that some brands of Kosher salt are iodized.


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> the study is faulty in that they only tested pickles.


 
It's not faulty for making pickles and pickled vegetables which is very prevalent in the area they conducted the test, Jordan. They set out to address this:

_There have been some suggestions that iodized salt, when used in pickling, may affect the consistency of the pickles._

And it seems they took care of that. I would imagine pickling is a good judge of the situation since you use a lot of salt in that concoction and it sits for a long period of time. They made cucumber pickles, and in the recipes I’ve used for that, you use 1/4 cup of salt or more.


Either way, I’m gonna test it myself since I’m curious now. I'll try it plain in my hand, and on some meat, and perhaps in a liquid like soup, and also on veggies. Sounds like fun.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2007)

Good grief, how could you taste the qualitative differences in _salt_ by tasting salted _pickles_?  You've introduced so many other flavors into the equation that it would be impossible.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

jennyema said:


> Good grief, how could you taste the qualitative differences in _salt_ by tasting salted _pickles_?  You've introduced so many other flavors into the equation that it would be impossible.


Exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

jennyema said:


> Good grief, how could you taste the qualitative differences in _salt_ by tasting salted _pickles_? You've introduced so many other flavors into the equation that it would be impossible.


 
Oh for Pete’s sake, read the study. It was suggested there was a difference, and the study proved there wasn't. Is it the definitive answer to every use salt has? no. And who gives a rat's *** anyway, taste is subjective at best, and I'll be testing this on my own. Which will mean absolutely nothing since my taste buds are going to be different from yours. Anything else?


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 25, 2007)

Long ago, I banned Iodized salt from my kitchen.  I had always thought I had a sensitivity to salt, and didn't like to salt my food much.  On a whim, I switched to Canning and Pickling salt, as it is pure sodium chloride, with no other addivitives.  As soon as I tasted the difference, I realized that I had a sensitivity to Iodine, not sodium-chloride.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't tell the difference but I don't care for salt particularly. I started using non-iodized kosher salt thinking it might taste better to me but so far, I can't tell a difference.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2007)

rat's *** is much better when rubbed with iodized salt and grilled.


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

buckytom said:


> rat's *** is much better when rubbed with iodized salt and grilled.


 
Sounds very yummy!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, now I am curious. I've just always bought Iodized for the Iodine..never thought about a taste difference. So I will do a "blind" taste test on the salt alone. Later, on two poached eggs...one with Iodized one with Non-Iodized. I will report the scientific, and conclusive findings here!


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2007)

Slightly off topic. Iodine is trace element required by our bodies to ensure your thyroid works properly and is the treatment for hyperthyroid. It can be obtained in other ways, seaweed is one that springs straight to mind. 

I have never looked for a difference and actually, I'm not sure I even knew that salt could come non-iodised. Sea salt may contained some iodine as iodine is found in sea water. Those are my rambling thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 25, 2007)

Not everybody's taste buds detect the same things in the same way as other people's ... and age, alcohol, smoking and medications can definitely dull or enhance some taste perceptions. So, yes - it is possible for some people to taste the iodine while others don't.

It's been so long since I've used iodized salt that I really can not remember if I noticed any difference in taste. However, I do know that whenever I scrubbed in, or prepped a patient, with _Betadine_ the smell always gave me a funny taste in my mouth.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, my _personal_ blind taste test is complete. The test results are:

Side by side pure salt...I could tell no difference.
On a plain poached egg....I could tell no difference.
On plain boiled potato...I could tell no difference.
On plain broiled fish....I could tell no difference.

Scientific results I can't taste the differerence. 

I must totally agree with Michael however, There are so many factors (all different) that effect our taste buds over time that it would be a hard call to definitively say one way or the other for the general population. Obviously, there are those who can detect a difference. I'm just not in that group! It was a fun little test however!! I can however taste how delicious this Wild Turkey American Honey that I am sipping on is...It is soooo good!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

We all owe you a debt of gratitude, Uncle Bob! You've gone above and beyond, sacrificing yourself in the name of science. You deserve that Wild Turkey. (I'm really glad I'm not the only one who couldn't taste the difference.)


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Well, my _personal_ blind taste test is complete. The test results are:
> 
> Side by side pure salt...I could tell no difference.
> On a plain poached egg....I could tell no difference.
> ...


 
Uncle Bob, bless you for your scientific endeavors. Like you, I tried my own tests tonight, but I was not as vigilant as you. I tasted each in my hand:

Hand test of salt: Iodized versus Plain = No difference detected

I stopped there. I figured if I couldn’t tell a difference with pure salt in my hand, then the other flavors of food would certainly complicate matters.

So, for those that can taste a difference, maybe you guys are what is known as “super tasters”? Don’t know, but as I said before, and Michael reiterated, there are many factors that make our taste buds different and thus makes taste a subjective matter. 

But you’re right UB, it was fun. I actually am a “salt” person and prefer salty over sweet, so this was enjoyable for me. My tongue my disagree tomorrow though!


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

I just did the "keltin" test and only tasted the salt with nothing else. I had my wife help me. We took some kosher salt and ground it up in the mortar and pestal. Then we did the same with iodized table salt. Two piles were made. She blindfolded me and put salt on a spoon and asked me which it was. We did this 6 times. I was able to pick out the iodized salt each time right away. (and no keltin, I am not a super taster)

Like UB and Michael both mentioned, it is going to be different for each person.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 25, 2007)

Uncle Bob ~ I thank you for your sacrifice!!  I appreciate it.  

Turns out my Kosher salt has iodine, so that surprised me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> We all owe you a debt of gratitude, Uncle Bob! You've gone above and beyond, sacrificing yourself in the name of science. You deserve that Wild Turkey. (I'm really glad I'm not the only one who couldn't taste the difference.)


 

 Yep, I threw my body into the arena of science!! In all fairness however, I must state that Michael was talking about me.._Quote.."age, alcohol, smoking _(in the distant past) _medications" can dull or enhance some taste perceptions" _When you add to that copious amounts of Tabasco/Louisiana Hot Sauce, and cayenne pepper it's a wonder I can taste anything!!

Have Fun!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 25, 2007)

Reading this thread has been very interesting.  I'm not much  of a salt person.  Never have been.  My father, a physician, told me I would have no trouble being on a salt-free diet.  Although I do follow recipes and use salt as directed.  Except, I usually add less in the beginning and add as necessary.


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> (and no keltin, I am not a super taster)


 
You sure? Don't sell yourself short, it seems you've got some rather sensitive taste buds there!


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

keltin said:


> You sure? Don't sell yourself short, it seems you've got some rather sensitive taste buds there!


Positive. For instance, I have tasted salts that have other minerals in then that others say they can taste, but I can not taste them at all.


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> Positive. For instance, I have tasted salts that have other minerals in then that others say they can taste, but I can not taste them at all.


 
How interesting. Well, there is something there that makes you different from me, Uncle Bob, Fisher's Mom, and GotGarlic in this thread alone. I wonder what it is? Diet, physiology, environment? I'm doubting environment. Don't know, but it is interesting.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

I think you are making it more complicated than it is. Each person is different for a million different reasons. A lot of people taste the iodine and a lot don't. There is not necessarily a single common factor.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> I think you are making it more complicated than it is. Each person is different for a million different reasons. A lot of people taste the iodine and a lot don't. There is not necessarily a single common factor.


I'm not so sure, GB. Have you ever had any closer encounters of say........the third kind?


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

No, but I did make a mountain out of mashed potatoes once.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 25, 2007)

miniman said:


> Slightly off topic. Iodine is trace element required by our bodies to ensure your thyroid works properly and is the treatment for hyperthyroid. It can be obtained in other ways, seaweed is one that springs straight to mind.
> 
> I have never looked for a difference and actually, I'm not sure I even knew that salt could come non-iodised. Sea salt may contained some iodine as iodine is found in sea water. Those are my rambling thoughts on the matter.


Seafood contains it good bit of iodine there is some thought that too much iodine causes acne to sensitive people rather than chocolate or greasy foods.But Im sure potato chips and alot of proccessed and fast foods have alot of salt that contains iodine


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> No, but I did make a mountain out of mashed potatoes once.


 Very good one!


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> I think you are making it more complicated than it is. Each person is different for a million different reasons. A lot of people taste the iodine and a lot don't. There is not necessarily a single common factor.


 
I can't be making it more "complicated" when you yourself know there are "_a million different reasons_". Don’t know about you, but when I have to do testing of things like de-rating a part based on environmental conditions, the more conditions that arise, the more complicated it gets. I typically deal with only 5 or so conditions for de-rating, and that alone can be complicated, but a million? 

No sir, it seems YOU are making it too complicated for the casual glance.

Look, I tried to COMPLIMENT you and say that perhaps you have a gift (compliment!), maybe a “super taster”. But, you don’t want the compliment, fine, don’t take it, fight for an argument, but your math is flawed. Physiologically speaking, there aren’t that many answers for this phenomenon, and guess what, a few of the answers involve mental inclinations and psychosis.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

Keltin you need to relax man. I was not fighting with you. I was simply saying that you are making something complicated (either you taste it or you don't) when it doesn't have to be. Lighten up man. You will live longer. 

And I am not sure how saying someone is a super taster is a compliment. Quite honestly I am happy not to be one as they seem to dislike more tastes than normal tasters do.


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> Keltin you need to relax man. I was not fighting with you. I was simply saying that you are making something complicated (either you taste it or you don't) when it doesn't have to be. Lighten up man. You will live longer.
> 
> And I am not sure how saying someone is a super taster is a compliment. Quite honestly I am happy not to be one as they seem to dislike more tastes than normal tasters do.


 
 Uh....ok.......cool! I'm with you.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used Kosher salt for years and when tasting sea salt I can detect a very different taste.. How ever when salt hits the soup or stew pot that taste vanish;s like the wind. After it is in the pot or on the meat  it is apples to apples and oranges to oranges


----------

